

18 Smokin' Hot Business Card Designs - hollywoodcole
http://freelanceswitch.com/general/18-smokin-hot-business-card-designs/

======
mhb
Meh. Now this is a hot business card:
[http://www.singulier.com/boutique_us/fiche_produit.cfm?type=...](http://www.singulier.com/boutique_us/fiche_produit.cfm?type=52&ref=04040012C2&code_lg=lg_us&pag=1&num=9)

------
PStamatiou
if you guys are curious about BCard printers, i've had great luck with
overnightprints.com

i got 1k glossy cards for $66 shipped.
<http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1209/570761163_37e0cf1493.jpg>

------
jamesbritt
I like cards that serve multiple roles.

I want something that will convey essential contact info, express core traits
of my business, and have enough white space such that I can use it to jot
notes down to give to people (or allow people to add their own notes).

------
dpapathanasiou
No tech business card discussion is complete without mentioning Steve
Wozniak's: <http://www.tuaw.com/2006/10/03/the-wozs-business-card/>

------
dmpayton
Wow!

The third one down, Antonio Diaz (Artifice Studios), is my best friend and God
Father of my baby-to-be (found out today I'm having a girl -- Whoo!).

Glad to see his work getting some recognition. :)

------
ojbyrne
Shouldn't Clayton Bellmor's say <div class="Website-Designer"> ? (class
instead of id, hyphen instead of underscore). I guess maybe he's saying he's
unique.

------
henning
Kevin Mitnick's is also pretty cool:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranh/106709219/>

